# Fairfield, Alexandria



## clilyquist (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone traded sucessfully into this resort?  I asked for this trade and gave up a Gold Crown resort in Palm Springs, Ca in December, only to be told by RCI it was a waste of my time.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 2, 2006)

Beginning about three years ago we tried to trade into Fairfield's Alexandria and were unsuccessful. This year we took some of our Fairfield points and booked a partial week this past summer. Yes, it is a high demand location and a small resort. We bit the bullet and paid for it, unfortunately. It was very nice and spacious.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 2, 2006)

We got an early February, 2006 RCI trade when I saw on here or TUG that they had made a small bulk deposit.  Traded a prime summer week.  Out was a two bedroom traded for a one bedroom, too.


----------



## dschaefe (Jan 2, 2006)

We traded into Fairfield, Alexandria, two years ago by depositing a 2-bedroom with RCI and requesting a one-bedroom.  I don't know if we were lucky or what, but we really enjoyed it there and we are now owners.

Don S.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 2006)

Don,
What time of the year did you get?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 2, 2006)

We traded in there in August about two or three years ago. We had an ongoing search with Lawai Beach and we got a two-bedroom unit. Seems like it took just a few months.


----------



## dschaefe (Jan 6, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> Don,
> What time of the year did you get?



We were there in March.  I little on the cool side for me, but it was great!

Don


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 7, 2006)

*the best way*

the best way to get there is with fairfield points or direct exchange with a fairfield owner.

You might also try SFX. SFx contatced me last year becuase they had a cutomer who wanted fairfield alexandria june 2006 week. Sfx knew i owned fairfield and asked if i would make a deposit with them. They were so dedciated to helping the customer i gave them the week and now cant wait to see what they get for me.


----------



## alliebrian (Jan 12, 2006)

*Alexandria trade issues*

I find it baffling to hear that Alexandria is such a hard trade but RCI does not assign it a very high trade value.  We never deposit our two weeks in RCI because they trade like crap.  I use those points for my inter-Fairfield exchanges and deposit Williamsburg or Myrtle Beach with RCI.  Williamsburg summer weeks trade as well as Alexandria and use half as many points.  Myrtle Beach uses slightly fewer points and trades twice as well as Alexandria!!  How does that make sense?  I assumed RCI downgraded the trade power because the demand for Alexandria just wasn't what they expected . . .


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 12, 2006)

Alliebrian,
you should be looking at other exchange alternatives like a direct exchange or using an independent like SFX.  Your week will have huge demand during most of the year.


----------

